# Buck #1 for 2017......



## sawtooth (Nov 7, 2017)

This past Saturday was a good one. I had a couple good friends over to do a little hunting. One scored, the other did not- I'll let the one that scored tell his story. 
My wife had  been seeing a lot of deer in the yard while I was in the woods seeing nothing. This happened several times. It seems that they were coming up from a bottom right behind my shop to eat the acorns that were falling on the edge of the yard. I could hear them hitting the tin roof of my shop, and it never dawned on me that the deer were feeding on them, especially that close to the house. I never considered putting a stand in that bottom, but it seemed to be a good place with a lot of sign- it's actually a pretty well-used funnel. 
So.... I put a loc-on stand in there and Saturday afternoon , I gave my buddy the choice of places to sit. He elected to go elsewhere in the woods, so I walked the short 50-60 yards to my stand. There were tons of squirrels and not much else for almost an hour. From my stand I could see my house, truck, shop and everything else. I had begun to re-think my decision to sit there when I heard the steady pace of a deer coming closer. As the deer got nearer I could tell that it was a pretty nice buck. He continued and walked directly to me on my left hand side. Perfect- he was well within 10 yards and when he quartered away I let him hold it. When I saw the arrow hit I knew that he wouldn't make it too terribly far. At 30 yards he slowed to a walk and then began to wobble. I lost him for a minute then when I saw him again I saw his back end go down. I said a little thank  you prayer 'cause I knew he wouldn't be getting back up. I walked over and put my hands on him and he was a nice one. Chase helped my drag him to the yard for pictures and stuff. He ended up weighing 210 on the hoof, confirmed by the scale at the processor. That was the first sit in that stand, the first deer seen from that stand and the first deer that I shot at with a new-to-me Martin X-200 recurve. Saturday was a fine day. 
Martin X-200 50# recurve
Footed Douglas fir arrows- a Christmas present from Big JIm
Magnus II, 125gr. heads.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 7, 2017)

Sorry about the sideways picture, I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 7, 2017)

Dang nice deer, I think I have a bow just like that one.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 7, 2017)

Great job Robert!


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 7, 2017)

Ole dead eye D strikes again!!!

P.S. - shoot a smaller deer next time so it's not so heavy to drag the 50yds back to your shop


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 8, 2017)

Good job man, that's one nice buck Congrats.


----------



## jekilpat (Nov 8, 2017)

Good job D. That’s a fine buck, & a great memory for the first of many marks you’ll put on those limbs.


----------



## Southern Thunder (Nov 8, 2017)

Congrats thats a nice one and the story was a good read.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 8, 2017)

Congrats Dendy, awesome deer! Red Hat Mojo.

I tried uprighting it for u.


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 8, 2017)

Awsome man! There's one that won't be eating your shrubbery.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 8, 2017)

Very nice yard deer Dendy. You did well.
My first one, of the year, was taken about 150 yards from Wendell's spread.


----------



## GrayG (Nov 8, 2017)

Heck of a fine deer! Congratulations!!


----------



## dpoole (Nov 8, 2017)

Well done


----------



## devolve (Nov 8, 2017)

very nice sir!!!!!


----------



## Pointpuller (Nov 8, 2017)

Congrats.  Great story and buck.


----------



## bwagon83 (Nov 8, 2017)

So easy to waive off those places right out your door even when the sign is there. Congrats on that heavyweight.


----------



## bowtoater (Nov 8, 2017)

Great deer. Thanks for the pics and story


----------



## Clipper (Nov 8, 2017)

That is a fine deer, Dendy.  Glad you christened that new bow right.


----------



## FOLES55 (Nov 9, 2017)

Well done


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 10, 2017)

Well done Dendy!  That's a good one


----------



## Red Arrow (Nov 12, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 15, 2017)

Congrats!! Dendy.  Awesome Buck


----------



## humdandy (Nov 15, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## eman1885 (Nov 17, 2017)

Nice buck. congrats


----------



## Vance Henry (Nov 23, 2017)

Legend.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 24, 2017)

Awesome!


----------

